# Marriage OZ papers/Visa



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

As I have to go back and live in OZ for 2 yr before I can get a pension I am thinking about getting married and going back bum around fruit picking wasting the taxpayers loot as that it the way the gov wants it, but wondering about getting the bride into the country for 2 yrs get a pension and move back???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You would need to sponsor a spouse for a spouse visa. You need to prove you an afford to support them for a minimum of 2 years until they get PR because they will initially be give a provisional visa. To be updated to PR in 2 years if the relationship can still be proved. 

There is no set amount you need but assume if you qualify for centerlink due to lack of income and savings you probably wont qualify as a sponsor.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok nothing is easy any more sad part is once I do my 2 yrs I can come back and get the pension but I can't get it with out doing 2 yrs which seems mad as the taxpayer will be funding me when all I want to do is get in and get out.


----------

